# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  مبتكرات جديدة

## دموع الغصون

*

* جهاز تنبيه لشاردي الذهن

* يا لها من ليلة! لقد نسيت هاتفك المحمول! لم لا يخترع أحدهم جهاز تنبيه طنانا صغيرا يمكن أن يوضع في سلسلة المفاتيح الخاصة بك، بحيث يصدر طنينا عندما تبتعد عن هاتفك الذكي سواء كان «آي فون» أو عاملا على نظم «آندرويد» أو «بلاكبيري». ويمكن أن يعمل بشكل مختلف أيضا، فعندما تترك سلسلة مفاتيحك في مكان ما، يصدر هاتفك طنينا لتنبيهك عندما تبتعد عن السلسلة.

يقول ديفيد بوغ في «نيويورك تايمز»، إن هذه هي بالضبط فكرة «سيراغو أي أليرت تاغ» Cirago iAlert Tag وسعره 50 دولارا، والجهاز المشابه «كوبرا تاغ» وسعره 70 دولارا.

إن الأدوات تبدو مثل سلسلة مفاتيح سوداء رخيصة تشبه التي تستخدم في فتح السيارة؛ وتتصل بالهاتف باستخدام بلوتوث «4.0» وتعمل ببطارية اقتصادية. البطارية في «أي أليرت» خلف الأذن، أما في «كوبرا تاغ» فهي بطارية مدمجة تعمل لمدة تتراوح بين 5 و7 أيام وتشحن عن طريق وصلة «يو إس بي».

إذا نسيت هاتفك في أي مكان، مثلا على طاولة في مقهى، يصدر عن سلسلة المفاتيح طنين متواصل مرتفع الصوت، لتعود إلى المكان الذي كنت فيه لاستعادة هاتفك قبل أن يفوت الأوان. وليس هذا فحسب، بل يمكنك استعادة سلسلة مفاتيحك إذا نسيتها بمساعدة طنين يصدر من هاتفك لينبهك بهذا الأمر. ويكون التنبيه على شكل أغنية من اختيارك في حالة اقتنائك لـ«كوبرا».

وإذا نسيت هاتفك في غرفة المعيشة بمنزلك، يمكنك الضغط على زر في سلسلة المفاتيح ليجعله يصدر طنينا إن لم يكن على بعد أكثر من 30 قدما. وهناك خاصية مميزة في «كوبرا» وهي خاصية الدعم، ففي حال كان هاتفك بعيدا عن سلسلة المفاتيح، ولم تلاحظ ذلك لسبب أو لآخر، يرسل هاتفك رسالة بالبريد الإلكتروني مسجل بها آخر وقت كنت فيه بالقرب من سلسلة المفاتيح، فضلا عن إحداثيات نظام التموضع العالمي.

ويمكنك تحديد عدد من عناوين البريد الإلكتروني لهذا الغرض أو حتى طلب إرسال الرسالة بشكل تلقائي على الـ«فيس بوك» أو «تويتر».

* سماعة «بوب بلوتوث»

* نحب كثيرا الحجم والسمك الصغير لهواتفنا الحديثة، إذ يمكن استخدامها على نحو أفضل كأجهزة كومبيوتر في حجم راحة اليد أكثر مما يمكن استخدامها كهواتف. هل حاولت قبل ذلك وضع واحدة من هذه الأشياء بين ذقنك ورقبتك بينما كنت تغسل الأطباق؟ إنها ستجعل عمودك الفقري على شكل رقم 8.

سماعة «بوب بلوتوث الهاتفية» Pop Bluetooth phone المبدعة وسعرها 50 دولارا هي الحل. إنها عبارة عن سماعة كاملة الحجم تبدو وكأنها التقطت لتوها من سلك هاتف ذي طراز قديم باستثناء أنها متوفرة بألوان زاهية. وإليك التحول الذي تقدمه. إنها توفر بلوتوثا إضافيا لهاتفك المحمول؛ هذا حقيقي. في حين يرسل هاتفك الإشارة، تعمل «بوب» كسماعة مريحة كبيرة لاسلكية بتصميم رائع. لم يعد وضع هذا الهاتف تحت ذقنك مشكلة بعد الآن. إن تصميمها أفضل من صوتها، حيث يبدو صوتك واضحا نقيا للمتصل، في حين تسمع صوته أقل جودة. مع ذلك يا لها من هدية رائعة.

* شاحن كهربائي أو شمسي

* إنه شاحن «باور تريب» Power Trip charger بسعر 109 دولارات. يحل هذا القالب الأبيض البلاستيكي، والذي في مثل حجم بطاقات اللعب الورقية، هذه المشكلة من جذورها. بالطبع هناك كثير من آلات دعم البطارية، لكن هذا النوع مميز للغاية لأنك تستطيع شحنه من ثلاثة مصادر مختلفة، فتحة (مقبس) تيار كهربائي في الجدار أو وصلة كومبيوتر «يو إس بي» أو أشعة الشمس. نعم، فالجزء الخلفي منه يحتوي على لوح شمسي.

كذلك به بطارية دعم ضخمة «قدرتها» 6 آلاف ملي أمبير وهي تكفي لإعادة شحن «آي باد» مرة أو هاتف ذكي أربع مرات. بمعنى آخر يمكن القول إنك لن تحتاج إلى شحنه أكثر من مرة أسبوعيا خاصة إذا كنت تتعرض لأشعة الشمس من وقت لآخر. هناك «مؤشر قياس» رائع على الجانب يخبرك بكمية الطاقة المتبقية في «باور تريب». لذا إنه شاحن واحد يمكن استخدامه لشحن كثير من الأجهزة، ويصلح أيضا لأن يكون بطارية احتياطية وذاكرة متنقلة تبلغ سعة تخزينها 16 غيغا بايت يمكن استخدمها مع جهاز الكومبيوتر المحمول أو أي جهاز آخر.

يمكنك شحن أي جهاز بتوصيله بفتحة «يو إس بي» في جهاز كومبيوتر لأن به هذه الإمكانية. فقط استخدم أي وصلة شحن لديك. وغالبا ما يأتي مع الجهاز ثلاث وصلات، التقليدية التي تناسب «آي بود» و«آي باد» و«تاتش» ووصلة «يو إس بي» صغيرة، ووصلة «يو إس بي» صغيرة جدا. ويوفر عليك هذا استخدام الوصلة الخاصة بك.

* وسادة موسيقية

* نقدم لكم اليوم وسادة العلاج الصوتي Sound Oasis Sound Therapy Pillow بسعر 50 دولارا، و38 دولارا في «target.com». إنها المصدر المثالي للصوت، فهي عبارة عن وسادة عادية 20×26 بوصة (البوصة 2.5 سم تقريبا) يمكن غسلها. ومعها غطاء ناعم ومحشوة بالفايبر البولستر المضاد للحساسية وبداخلها سماعتان مضغوطتان وموصل بها سلك طويل جدا.

لا تشعر بالسماعات الموجودة داخل الوسادة مطلقا. بطبيعة الحال فكرة هذه الوسادة هي النوم أثناء الاستماع إلى الموسيقى، حيث يتم توصيلها بالهاتف المحمول أو مشغل الموسيقى.

الفكرة الأخرى هي استماعك للموسيقى وأنت في السرير من دون إزعاج أي شخص يحاول النوم بجوارك. ورغم جودة الصوت، لن يسبب لأذنك أي ضرر، فأنت في النهاية تستمتع إليه عبر الوسادة. ومن المؤكد أنه ستتوافر في السوق وسادات بسمك أكبر. ويمكن قول كثير عن التصميم الذكي لهذه الوسادة، حيث يمكنك إزالة السماعات من الوسادة عندما تريد غسلها أو عندما تريد استخدام السماعات مع هاتفك أو جهاز الكومبيوتر المحمول الخاص بك.
*

----------

